# World cup thoughts



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has any information or rumors about SA beefing-up forces to combat crime for the World Cup tourists?

Many thanks!


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, so no one's heard rumors about security. How about any rumors about anything about the event? What's the vibe for this event.. anything? anyone? please? (-:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Police confident about 2010 security plan | South Africa 2010
Roczy, they will be recruiting unemployed people,(have'nt started yet) training them,putting them in uniform and hoping for the best.
what the screening process to prevent the wolves becoming shepherds will be when we already have a corrupt Police force I dont know.
They have sold 300,000 tickets internationally so I cant see there being two million visitors.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Between the hiring of the police force and the hiring of the event team, a lot of people will be put to work which is usually a good thing for the masses. Lets hope that this event will cause a ripple effect of good to help SAfrica get through to make the comming years better! At least the police are confident!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Rokzy,The infrastructure rebuild iro of Roads and new stadia has created some employment .
But once 2010 is over thats it.
SA's broad employment is in the region of 17 million employed out of a population of 49 million, some argue that there is a large informal sector that do not pay tax.
I would agree with this as there's no real Welfare as such and no-one starves to Death in SA.
However, once 2010 is over (and they now expect 450,000 visitors rather than 2 million) someone has to pay the loans the the SA Govt undertook to build the infrastructure, SA is also too far away for the kind of International shows and events that would have to fill the stadia to pay for their upkeep.
And they will be expensive to maintain.
SA's Income personal Tax rate is already very high.
Its going to get higher.


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Have never heard figures of 2-million bandied about, anywhere, not even when SA was gunnig for the Cape Town Olympics in 2004. The World Cup, as with the Olympics, has always been designed as a 'broadcast event', for hundreds of thousands of visitors, not millions. The infrastructure investment is like adding on a function room for 300 people in 50-seater restaurant and whether that function room is booked in the future (Commonwealth Games, WCR, Olympics, etc) depends on how the first function goes. As with Australia and Brazil, etc, SA is a long-haul destination but its great advantage is that it's in the same time zones as Europe with a large (and lucrative) TV-viewing audience. The stadia in the major centres (Joburg, CPT, Durban, etc) will be used for rugby and soccer ongoing - Ellis Park is, well, Ellis Park; it's always been used and always will be. To drive around Joburg at the moment, and seeing its 1970s-era 4- and 6-lane freeway system being upgraded into 10-lane freeways, already makes the entire excercise worth it, World Cup or not. And, as much as the World Cup is for the world, it really is for South Africa, just as the Melbourne Olympics in the 50s and the Atlanta Olympics in the 90s (bomb and all) were designed to position those cities. One might even suggest that SA in 2008 is in a much better position to host a world event than Melbourne was in the 1950s - it's just that the 'game' has lifted so much (commercially, technologically, etc) in the past 50 years. On this end, the buzz is just beginning and it feels great!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Americano, from the SA Tourism sponsored site:
"The country's tourism industry will benefit from the estimated three million visitors expected for the tournament,"
2010 Fifa World Cup South Africa - SouthAfrica.info
and Two million World Cup tickets to go on sale - South Africa - The Good News

Although I agree that the roads definitely needed upgrading and maintenance, that should have happened anyway.
To date the Stadia and infrastructure has cost a shade under 12 Billion rand not 8.
Most of that on Loans that have to be repaid.

Any idea of what percentage of usage the Stadia will need to be maintained?
Could the Money have beeen better spent on Social Infrastructure,Hospitals,Schools, Education, Law and order rather than on a PR ****?


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks, Dakx, haven't read the link but not safe to assume 3-million visitors, as in "3-million visitors to the Joburg Zoo"? (i.e. mostly Jo'burgers?). Ditto the 2-million tickets - I'd imagine 2-million people might see the event, but that they'd mostly be locals. Will check the link before I blab further.

Tax rands... Hey, never maximised. Not acceptable, either. But ditto US tax dollars. Bottom line, of course, America has more to play with! Still, I see a lot of my tax rands put to good use, daily. And for where it's not maximised, there are very good private options, fortunately.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Americano, I did'nt write the original links,other than i still pay Tax in SA its no skin off my nose.
I dont use America or Europe as a comparison as they have different cultures and mindsets.
The politico's, driven by Thabo Mbeki's "I am an African" went for the 2004 Olympics,The WC2010 and anything else they could as the needed to prove that "Afro-pessimism" was unfounded.
My personal belief is that the Billions for this and the Gautrain should have been used to upgrade and improve Hospitals,Housing,Education and Justice.
But hey, Charter House needed the money to fund an election


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Police confident about 2010 security plan | South Africa 2010
> Roczy, they will be recruiting unemployed people,(have'nt started yet) training them,putting them in uniform and hoping for the best.
> what the screening process to prevent the wolves becoming shepherds will be when we already have a corrupt Police force I dont know.
> They have sold 300,000 tickets internationally so I cant see there being two million visitors.


We have a corrupt police force cus they start at R3000 a month. We get what we pay for.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

HereForNow said:


> We have a corrupt police force cus they start at R3000 a month. We get what we pay for.


Once again - Distorted facts.

PS When does poor pay = criminal activity especially when one is in a job such as that of a policeman.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

you also have in excess of 16,000 SAPS members who have been found guilty of criminal activity by internal disciplinary hearings and 1200 odd of dismissable offences.
137 got fired. the others still work as Policemen.
A recent survey by the Institute of security Studies found that the SAPS themselves believe that thir Colleaugues are corrupt but will not report them as they fear retribution.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*World cup - Can not be all that peacefull*

My thoughts on the 2010 WC. having personally seen how the masses wrecked Kings Park after a normal league match and how they could not understand that a stadium can only hold 54000 ( and not 100 000 people) I can not imagine what it is going to be like when the masses, when realizing that their "beloved" BAFANA BAFANA team is playing against the likes of Brazil etc, and they cant get in too watch, because the stadium is filled with "European Foreigners" I can definitely not see them being very happy with that, and my honest opiion and prediction(and I sure Hope I am way wrong) is that there will be some form of wrecking and trashing going on.
I would love to be wrong on this one, but I have seen it before.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The schoolkids wrecking their School in Mtata this week because they could'nt go and play a School Soccer match in Port Elizabeth is a case in point.its on News24 and iol.
The parents and Teachers had to lock themselves away as they were being stoned.

because they did'nt have money for the tour.
Trains get delayed because of a power cut, they get burned.
Buses try and cut down on corruption, they get burned.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Hope to spend 4 weeks over there for the World Cup next year following England (providing me qualify)  .. I'm not really concerned once in the cities as I believe there will be an over whelming security force in place. However, I am little concerned with regards to traveling up and down the country trying to get from one game to another. 

The SA government need to assure me (within reason) that the countries pretty safe. If they can't do that then they have no business hosting the world cup or any event that might endanger its visitors. 

what's your views on traveling guys....OK.....or.....OK Corral?

Rb


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Out of the cities is a helluva lot safer than in the cities.
assume you are you driving and flying?
Highway system is very good , average speeds normally in the 140-160kph range,
try and plan not to drive at night tho as if you break down , you may need to walk away from the car and whatevers in it, but thats rare.
Drive in the day, enjoy the beautiful scenery and the roads are top class.
Dont hire the smallest cheapest, go midrange with aircon.
you also need to try and get down to the Kruger National Park before its gone and allocate at least 3 days there, same proviso, you dont drive at night, you dont pick up hitch hikers, you keep doors locked.
It is a beautiful Country.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Out of the cities is a helluva lot safer than in the cities.
> assume you are you driving and flying?
> Highway system is very good , average speeds normally in the 140-160kph range,
> try and plan not to drive at night tho as if you break down , you may need to walk away from the car and whatevers in it, but thats rare.
> ...


Cheers Daxk... Nice info....makes sense!

And as for Kruger National Park..... looks fab...will definitely be going there.

Thanks again,

Ricardo Blue


----------

